# Bibliotheks symbole ?



## nutron (7. Oktober 2004)

Wo bekomme ich gute Bibliotheks symbole für illustrator Cs her ?

Thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

Klein, aber fein. 

http://ian.umces.edu/index.html?http&&&ian.umces.edu/conceptualdiagrams.php
http://www.photozauber.de/praxis/tutorials/illustrator/04.php (Photozauber, da gibt es einen Link)


----------



## nutron (7. Oktober 2004)

danke sind die symbole hier http://ian.umces.edu/index.html?http&&&ian.umces.edu/conceptualdiagrams.php

kostenfrei ? Kan nix dies bezüglich finden. 

Thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

> The Symbol Libraries are completely free, but we do require a simple registration progress...



Platzhaltertext, wegen 10 Zeichen voll bekommen


----------



## nutron (7. Oktober 2004)

danke habs gezogen und installiert, jedoch finde ich sie nicht wenn ich unter Fenster > Symbole Bibs nachschaue, in welches Verzeichniss muß man es installieren ?

Angeboten hat er dieses Verzeichnis: C:\Programme\IAN Symbol Libraries

scheint aber fasch zusein.

Thx


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

Ist denn da keine readme.txt dabei? Habe die Symbole nicht, aber würde mich stark
wundern, wenn eine Hilfedatei nicht dabei wäre..
Ansonsten kopiere die Dateien mal in Deinen Symbol-Ordner von Illustrator, meist
C:\Programme\Adobe\Illustrator X\Vorgaben\Symbole.

Gruss


----------



## nutron (7. Oktober 2004)

@ Markus Kolletzky

der mann kennt sich aus  vielen Dank, war blos das falsche Verzeichnis

lg


----------



## nutron (7. Oktober 2004)

ach da fällt mir noch was ein und zwar, wie kann ich die symbole bearbeiten quasi mir die Pfade anzeigen lassen und jedes Element einzeln bearbeiten ?

lg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

Ganz einfach:

1.) Symbol laden
2.) Rechtsklick auf das Symbol => Verknüpfung mit Symbol aufheben


----------



## nutron (8. Oktober 2004)

danke schön


----------

